# Hi fellow pregnant ladies!!!



## Yummy Mummy Nat

Hi there all! I'm Nat, 20, married, from Derbyshire UK and i'm currently 29 weeks pregnant with my first child due in November. I got the link to this site from another pregnancy site which I love going on (Bounty) so I hope to see some of the girls from there on here and hope to make new friends :D 

Speak to you all soon :) 

Nat and Bump x x x


----------



## Tam

Hello *waves*

Welcome to the forum! xx


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Nat https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Smilies/wave.gif

Not long to go huh!

x


----------



## HB

Hi Nat!!
Glad someone saw my post on bounty!! 
Looks like my posts have been deleted now!!
Was hoping lots of the bounty girls would get to read and come over!

Welcome to the site!! (tell your friends! lol!!)

Lots of Love

Hayley xox


----------



## Tootsie

Hello <waves>


----------



## Yummy Mummy Nat

It's really great to meet everyone! How long has this site been here? It's really great :)


----------



## KX

Hi welcome. Were u MomNat on another forum? Just curious, as u look familiar!xx


----------



## Yummy Mummy Nat

Yes i'm MomNat on Pregnancy Forum, HotMomNat on Bounty and NatEdgeEdwards on Titchy Tots and Emma's Diary :D


----------



## KX

WTF-cant see nowt apart from a HUGE picture! :shock:


----------



## Yummy Mummy Nat

K X said:

> WTF-cant see nowt apart from a HUGE picture! :shock:

Where?


----------



## KX

Its gone, M&M's advert! :lol: 

Hi there, thot I recognised u. U got quite a hard time on the other forum? :?


----------



## HB

We only launched the forum last night hun,
so its really new!

Glad you've come and taken a peek from bounty i didn't think many people would get to read it!!

Hope you enjoy the forum!!!

HayleyB xox


----------



## Yummy Mummy Nat

K X said:

> Its gone, M&M's advert! :lol:
> 
> Hi there, thot I recognised u. U got quite a hard time on the other forum? :?

Oh that picture - it was of Darren Hayes from a tour book with the M&Ms :lol: 

Yep I did get a hard time :cry: but i'm hoping to meet lots of new, nice friendly people on here. This site is great and i'm happy to be a member :D


----------



## KX

We're friendly!! :lol:


----------



## Yummy Mummy Nat

K X said:

> We're friendly!! :lol:

We'll i'll be right at home here then! :)


----------



## Wobbles

MummyNatEdwards said:

> It's really great to meet everyone! How long has this site been here? It's really great :)

Less than 24 hours when you posted that Nat :lol: 

I reconise your name but maybe you don;t know mine I was in the TTC area mostly x


----------



## Wobbles

K X said:

> We're friendly!! :lol:

I worry about the laugh! :lol:


----------



## Yummy Mummy Nat

Wobbles said:

> MummyNatEdwards said:
> 
> It's really great to meet everyone! How long has this site been here? It's really great :)
> 
> Less than 24 hours when you posted that Nat :lol:
> 
> I reconise your name but maybe you don;t know mine I was in the TTC area mostly xClick to expand...

Wow well it looks brilliant and really cool to think how good it isand how long it has been here! :D Well done people you should be proud of yourselves!

I don't think I was ever in the TTC section Wobbles, I think I joined the site after I conceived although I can't be sure so I could mainly be found in the Trimester sections :) can't believe I only have 11 weeks to go! :shock:


----------



## Wobbles

Time flys huh :shock: :D


----------

